# Does anyone have experience with barn spider eggsacs?



## Merkalee (Jul 25, 2010)

My araneus spider just made an egg sac that I'd like to keep and care for, but I can find exactly ZERO information anywhere on what I can expect. The only thing I *think* I know is that the egg sac will probably not overwinter as the life cycle of an orb-weaver seems to have a different timetable here in the SF Bay Area.

How do I care for the hatchlings? Do I need to take any special care with the egg sac before it hatches?

This is her before and after egg-laying. As you can see, she's a tough little thing - missing 2 legs on one side... I'd love to rear a couple of her young, and let the rest go in the hill behind our building.


----------



## TheTyro (Jul 26, 2010)

The eggsacs are pretty sturdy things themselves i've found. As long as they don't get too wet or too dry, they are good. Don't let them mold up either, ( I had that happen with a sac when it was attatched to a moist egg-crate piece) but since it's on a stick I don't think there is much to worry about. 

I'd bet that care for the spiderlings would be pretty much the same as other true spiders. I imagine pinheads and small fruit flies would be a good starter food, and to have an enclosure where they can't crawl out of it easily, but is easy to open the lid or spray through (like nylon material or some other mesh thing) You could let them cannibalize down to a reasonable number. or release the majority and just keep 1 or 2 of em'.

Shouldn't be hard at all!  I've never kept barn spiderlings before, but i've kept all sorts of othr spiderlings from the egg onwards. It's pretty simple


----------



## Merkalee (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks Tyro. I sure hope it's simple as you say! I have a nylon mesh cover for my 10 gal aquarium that attaches with velcro. That should be secure, yet easy. Don't know how long I'll need to wait for them to hatch, but I'll keep watching 

On another note, the mother seems somewhat active again (48 hours after egg laying), though I expected her to expire. She even did a bit of feeble webbing. If she's ready to die I don't want to force her to be on life support or anything, but, I would like to make sure she has something to eat in case she chooses to. I guess I'll go get a cricket or two tomorrow just in case...


----------

